# Digi 002 + Windows XP PC + REW?



## fixitinthemix (May 1, 2011)

Just got this program and it seems great. There is a problem though. I can't record any of the sweeps with a mic connected to my digi 002 on PC.

Is this a possible combination? I don't know how to record the sound as I cannot choose digidesign as my input...How can I fix it?!


----------



## fixitinthemix (May 1, 2011)

I also got a Behringer DEQ2496. Can I use that devise to get my audio in to the computer via mic in + aux out?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If you have WDM drivers for the digi 002 you should be able to access the inputs with REW (with WDM drivers you will also see the inputs in the Windows control panel Sounds and Audio Devices). If you only have ASIO drivers you will have to wait while I finish off the ASIO interface, still a few weeks required to complete that.

On the DEQ question, I don't think the signal from the mic is made available externally, it is only used for the DEQ's own RTA.


----------



## fixitinthemix (May 1, 2011)

Yes, I've been trying with the behringer last hour and can confirm that it's not possible to use it. Where is it possible to get these WDM drivers? 

Sounds good with the ASIO. So you're saying that I shouldn't run and buy a new micpre just for this maybe then. Does June seem like a probable release month? I can betatest it for you if you need any testing


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> ,,,,SNIP,,,,Where is it possible to get these WDM drivers? ,,,,,SNIP,,,,,



- Maybe here; *Digidesign Audio Drivers for Windows XP*

- FWIW, I don't know if AVID is (mis)naming WDM drivers , as " Wave Drivers " or what ? . OTOH, I wouldn't put it past them to get it wrong, considering their Mac-Centric origins .

- If you are comfortable doing driver updates for your hardware , then I think it's worth your time to install AVIDs' package of bundled drivers ( which includes both their WAVE & ASIO Drivers ) .

- The package ( of "zipped" drivers, a 12.2 Mb file ), is found *here ! ( ie; Digidesign Audio Drivers 7.0, ready for download )* 


- OTOH, If you're at all nervous about "messing with a functional, working DAW system", then wait for JohnM to release a newer REW version that'll support ASIO drivers .

<> EarlK


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The ASIO version should be done by June, I have some free time coming up and it is top of my list.


----------



## fixitinthemix (May 1, 2011)

Sounds great!


----------



## equabilestudios (Jan 17, 2010)

I updated to beta9, it won't load the asio drivers for my 002r. Has anyone head this problem too? The drivers load just in the 3 DAWs I use.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> I updated to beta9, it won't load the asio drivers for my 002r. Has anyone head this problem too? The drivers load just in the 3 DAWs I use.


- ( Before opening REW ) try forcing the 002r driver into operating in 16 bit ( by first opening the driver from another DAW and adjusting the drivers parameters there ) . 
- ( Close the other DAW before opening REW ) .

- Alternately, try  *ASIO4ALL ( driver download link )* as your ASIO driver for the 002r . 

:sn:


----------

